# Human Trafficking -- what to do?



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

One of our Miami drivers had what really sounds like a human trafficking situation this weekend. Because they know I'm a retired police officer, they told me about their situation and asked for some advice -- which I provided privately.

Our driver was primarily concerned about the safety of the woman involved, and whether they had "done the right thing," which of course they did. But there is another aspect of the whole mess that they didn't really consider that led me to start this thread.

*DRIVER SAFETY*
If you get dragged into a human trafficker situation, you are possibly dealing directly with the trafficker themselves...and they are not nice people. They are organized crime types, and if you get in their way, you could put yourself at risk.

So your* FIRST*, and overriding, *consideration* MUST be *your own personal safety*.

In this particular situation, there were two points during the ride when the pax (bad guy, maybe; maybe just a john) got out of the car and the woman pleaded for help. However, the woman did not want the police involved for whatever reason. The second time, our driver drove off and dropped the woman at a safe location. Unfortunately, the pax had left his phone in the driver's car. Our driver called Uber right away and explained the situation to them.

So what to do now?

My advice was to take the cell phone to the police station, explain the circumstances, and request that they write a report and impound the phone as evidence. I also advised the driver to cooperate fully with the police, rather than trying to cover for the woman. _Her problem_ is _her_ problem, and I don't want him to make it his problem.

*Where are the risks in that situation?*

For the driver, *as long as he has the pax's phone*, the pax can probably trace it and might pay him a visit. We've seen numerous threads here on the UP where some irate pax showed up at a driver's house by using Find My iPhone or some similar tool. That would be a bad thing.

In addition, depending on when the driver _ended the ride_ (which I don't know), the pax might be able to figure out where he took the woman and go after her.

My suggestion to anyone in that same situation is to do the following:

END the ride, so the pax can't track you and the victim via their Uber ride info.
Get the victim the hell out of there ASAP if you have a chance (which he did). However, do not take any personal risks in doing that.
Call Uber immediately after dropping the victim off.
If the bad guy left anything at all in your car (especially their phone), go right to a police station and turn it in and make a report.
If the item left behind is a phone, I would turn it off and remove the battery to prevent tracing.
If you are not able to get the victim free of the bad guy, go right to the police and tell them what happened including all info you have on the bad guy and where you left them.
If anyone has anything to add, please feel free.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> In this particular situation, there were two points during the ride when the pax (bad guy, maybe; maybe just a john) got out of the car and the woman pleaded for help. However, the woman did not want the police involved for whatever reason.


Oftentimes in human trafficking, there is more than one innocent family member involved, such as two sisters, or a mother & daughter. The innocent victims are separated and forced to perform under the threat that harm will come to the other family member should the victim try to escape or involve the police in some manner.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

so as a retired police, assuming you drive for uber since you here, have you reported youre being human trafficked by uber everytime they send you a blank contract that coerces free labor?

threatening you with being fired if you cancel too much for refusing to work for free? i.e. duress

or theft/robbery if you feel that technically true fact seems to much for stealing $1-6 from thousands of drivers per day in your jurisdiction using an app instead of a gun?

or elder abuse with their bait & switch fraudulent ads targeting senior citizens that now make up 23+ % of new Uber hires?

just wondering because in no universe should this 90+% illegal app be legal.

why do the police allow this?

as far as the story youre advising an untrained driver to steal a guys phone, end trip, & put his name all over paperwork that might involve organized crime & possible human tradfickers? for less than minimum wage?

If the pax ordered the ride he didn't lose, forget, or end trip sounds like he just made a stop & driver kidnapped his companion & stole property over someones words, now of course i dont know the particulars but women lie just as much as men, whose to say she just wasnt making stuff up cuz she caught the guy cheating or just another couple arguing & she wanted to bounce?

most uber drivers arent the brightest bulbs in the box a real pro women could twist one around her fingers in minutes with a sob story....

none of this is the drivers job especially at illegal 1970s wages (did you ever report those wages to your current cop buddies?)

if he has a dash cam & the guys not being abusive & didn't have her tied up or restrained sounds like its really none of his biz & he should just end trip if uncomfortable, finish trip asap, & get outta dodge, because evil trafficker if he was one has license plate, make, model, even picture & name of uber captain save a possible volunteer ho or possible trafficked dont wanna be a ho & is risking his life unnecessarily

we all know names on official paperwork traffickers & organized crime would see before it hit the captains desk lmao

if dude not hitting or yelling at her in back seat its none of my business, one im not trained, & looks, instincts.... can be deceiving dont play cop going with your gut, uber doesn't pay you to drive 90% of the time they sure not paying you to be robo cop

let the state sponsered extortionists & stalkers do their job if their not busy setting speed traps and hiding all day playing in their phones


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ubernonpro said:


> why do the police allow this?
> 
> as far as the story youre advising an untrained driver to steal a guys phone, end trip, & put his name all over paperwork that might involve organized crime & possible human tradfickers? for less than minimum wage?


 First, please understand, police do not enforce contract law.

Second, Jim did say, "if he left the phone in your car", ergo, not stealing.

Third, yes its a tall order to ask someone to get involved. But all that is necessary for bad people to perpetrate bad things, is for good people to do nothing.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> First, please understand, police do not enforce contract law.
> 
> Second, Jim did say, "if he left the phone in your car", ergo, not stealing.
> 
> Third, yes its a tall order to ask someone to get involved. But all that is necessary for bad people to perpetrate bad things, is gor good people to do nothing.


Right! And well said UB.

Again Jim. Thanks!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ubernonpro said:


> none of this is the drivers job especially at illegal 1970s wages (did you ever report those wages to your current cop buddies?)


What is this supposed to mean? Cops don't enforce labor laws either. Any wage a contractor submits to is legal.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

+1

Paraphrasing but;

"_For evil to prevail. It only takes good men to do nothing "_


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Very good advice, it is stuff like this which makes UP.net so much more valuable to me.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> First, please understand, police do not enforce contract law.
> 
> Second, Jim did say, "if he left the phone in your car", ergo, not stealing.
> 
> Third, yes its a tall order to ask someone to get involved. But all that is necessary for bad people to perpetrate bad things, is for good people to do nothing.


they can report it though no?

seems to me if some minority ran around the city sticking people up for $1-6 thousands of times a day & for whatever reason their hands were tied theywould least report it, get it on paper get it to the proper channels

"hey former captain, i tried this uber thing out they paying me $2-4 to provide labor that actually costs me $4+ isnt coercing people to work for free illegal? how they get away with that? anyhoo just letting ya know "

dont seem very difficult and he wasn't doing nothing being silent letting evil uber actions go unreported

yes be silent ruin some guys life on a uber drivers hunch, the driver can barely do math if it was a pool or x fare but hes detective captain save a ho who might just be blowing smoke to get away from a d bag which isn't a crime

not his biz period, if that concerned end trip call police let them do their job, see something say something not do something

real human traffickers are not playing games they risking life sentences every day, an uber driver is nothing to them & easy to lure somewhere to set up

if pax got out and ran into store or whatever not ending the trip its not on the driver to believe whatever & take off with his property lol, again i dont know the details but a cop telling a citizen to envolve themselves beyond just calling the police is ludicrous especially on just words from someone or a hunch now if he saw actual abuse verbal, physical, whatever thats another story

he could of just been a trick and the girl wanted a quick lick and his $100-800 phone

so many scenarios make more sense than human trafficking

its why black people get cops called for barbequing, or babysitting white kids, mind your dam business stop watching law & order all day only the dumbest of human traffickers is usung an uber & leaving phones behind lol let me just leave all the evidence with this victim alone while i go grab something, no shes coming with him along with the phone



UberBeemer said:


> What is this supposed to mean? Cops don't enforce labor laws either. Any wage a contractor submits to is legal.


youre a mod and a driver and think youre a contractor?

do you see any details of your contract that allow you you make a logical business decision?

would you knowingly enter a contract if it said youd be paid $2-4 & you know it will cost you $4+? lmao that would be the dumbest contractor in the world oh & if you dont take it & cancel youre fired

yes i know some contracters under bid but this not that

oh well guess im bout to be booted


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Long story short. 
Rider left phone in Uber vehicle. 
Rider has no way of tracking driver. 
Enter new destination, police station. 
Drop victim, phone and make a report.
End trip and go on your merry way!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Very good advice, it is stuff like this which makes UP.net so much more valuable to me.


Don't get used to it!


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Long story short.
> Rider left phone in Uber vehicle.
> Rider has no way of tracking driver.
> Enter new destination, police station.
> ...


yeah im not doing all that for $2, most id do is drop off at a public place she wanted to go unless she had cash to go farther

not putting my name or number on any government paperwork lableing me a snitch especially if its an actual organized crime possibility lmao foh

real human traffickers have more than 1 phone ya think?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lock the doors. Drive to nearest police station. Unless she starts screaming then stop the car and dial 911.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The reason someone would not want police involved is because of fear of retaliation against loved ones.

Very delicate situation.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ubernonpro said:


> they can report it though no?


That isn't how it works. If you enter a contract and you feel the other party to the contract isn't complying with terms agreed to, you hire an attorney and sue. The police aren't in the loop on any of that. It is strictly a "Civil Court" matter, as opposed to criminal court.

And, as far as your status with uber or lyft, etc., you are not classified as an employee, but are considered a contractor. This means, the could offer you $0.01 to drive from LA to NY, and if you accept those terms, it is legal.



Danny3xd said:


> +1
> 
> Paraphrasing but;
> 
> "_For evil to prevail. It only takes good men to do nothing "_


You got the point. I just tried to put it in my own words.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

JimKE said:


> My advice was to take the cell phone to the police station, explain the circumstances, and request that they write a report and impound the phone as evidence. I also advised the driver to cooperate fully with the police, rather than trying to cover for the woman. _Her problem_ is _her_ problem, and I don't want him to make it his problem.


_*Do not get involved. Your life can and will become a mess with the advice above.*_

Drop the woman off with the "bad guy's" cell phone *near* the police station.

Have* her* "take the cell phone to the police station,"

Have* her *"explain the circumstances,"

"and" have* her *"request that they write a report and impound the phone as evidence."

Once again, have *her*​


JimKE said:


> take the cell phone to the police station, explain the circumstances, and request that they write a report and impound the phone as evidence.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Good work Jim...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Very good advice, it is stuff like this which makes UP.net so much more valuable to me.


Right, T? Some good folks here.



Rakos said:


> Good work Jim...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 271657


LoL!

UR always fun Rakos


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Long story short.
> Rider left phone in Uber vehicle.
> Rider has no way of tracking driver.


That's not correct, as long as the phone is operating.

We've had numerous reports here on UP of riders tracking their lost phone to the driver's residence  ...using "Find My iPhone" and similar apps. It's very easy if the phone is operable.

Second, if the driver did not discover the phone until he dropped the woman off, the bad-guy pax could look at his ONLINE ride detail and see where the ride went.

If the woman were unlucky and the driver ended the ride at her house, the account-holding bad guy would have online access to that address without his phone.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jim, I honest to God wonder about some folks. I just got called "bad" (as in an evil human) for saying I don't wanna leave kids stranded.

Leave someone in the hands of a trafficker!?
There is CYA. And there is cowardice.

Love this gig. I really do. But kinda wonder if I should stop telling ppl I do it as it might put me in the light of the latter.


My thinking is if your bottom line is the bottom line... well, wouldn't want to say what I think.

But if that's it. Just doing something for money. With very little effort you can make more and not be exposed to things were morals mater.

I dunno. Am really kinda saddened by selfish, CYA and me, me, me.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I dunno. Am really kinda saddened by selfish, CYA and me, me, me.


Don't overthink it.

Most people here are pretty straight-up.

A few are just captivated by the sound of their own voice. Anonymous discussion boards encourage those who just want to run their mouths, but they're not really representative of the "community."

And it's *really* easy to tell the difference.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Nope. You're right.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

JimKE said:


> That's not correct, as long as the phone is operating.
> 
> We've had numerous reports here on UP of riders tracking their lost phone to the driver's residence  ...using "Find My iPhone" and similar apps. It's very easy if the phone is operable.
> 
> ...


That is a whole lot of "IF" you been an ex LEO should know, keep it simple and to the point. 
If he had another phone. If he could call a friend and have them log on to iCloud to track. If he had a computer handy.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Nope. You're right.


Thankfully


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

In light of the truest sense of the "forum" I offer up Plato's* Allegory of The Cave*.

I found a really good video explaining of _The Cave_, _*however*_ there was an image of a male statue with an exposed flaccid penis. I was concerned that this image of a penis may violate the rules of this forum.

My hope is that the video provided further elaborates my statement earlier. The criminal justice system is rather complex and unfortunately messy.

_I sincerely appreciate the OP's intensions and respect his past service and commitment to the community and to this forum._

If one chooses to continue to dwell in the cave, so be it. Furthermore, my use of "cave dweller" is in the strictest sense of Plato's allegory provided and not a double entendre insult. If one chooses to be offended by being called a cave dweller, so be it.

If one chooses to be upset by a difference of opinion, I have tissues if needed.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

If you get the obvious type of human trafficking. I'm sure you've experienced this one though. Beautiful girl gets in your car, you usually pick them up at a standard apartment building, no thrills low rent but she's dressed to the 9's or 10's. You can tell she's somewhere between 18- 30 and the destination is a nice upscale area, usually residential. (For the wealthy). She won't talk much, besides , "hello," and her destination. Just an FYI these can also be victims of human trafficking, and as some one also said human trafficking is organized crime type of stuff, so there good at keeping it quiet, and using ride share services to transport their girls.


One thing that gives it away is a bar code on the back of the neck, but, you probably wont see that. These girls , once they get involved, that have no idea what there getting involved in. Nobody wants to get involved with these people, some of them are really scary people.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

This type of situation happens more than Uber or Lyft is willing to admit too. The whole smorgasbord of trafficking takes place every day on the platforms. Drugs, money, people etc..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

A bar code on the back of her neck? I doubt it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Basically it's Higly Likely she is just trying to ditch the pimp and go independent or find a better pimp 

If the woman does not want to get the PD involved she is not kidnapped

But I would help her by driving her some where else of her choice.
I would drop the Phone to the PD strictly as lost and found.
And message Uber Where the Nice Pax can Find his Phone


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If I’m in doubt I always check the Uber Driver Policy and Procedures Manual.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL @ another human being in trouble? Not my yob"

Well, not at all Haha funny. But dang.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

FYI the driver can drop her at the PD 
But 
Unless she Accuses the Pimp
Cops can't do anything even if there is Obvious Duress


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I had a situation where by I had a car load of college coeds and the destination was a private party at a house. We arrive and there are several college age guys brawling in the front yard and appeared to be several guys against one guy. The one guy flees into his pickup and locks the front door only to have a guy come in from the back door and proceed to beat on the other from behind. All this time we're watching from the safety of my car. I tell the pax I'm not comfortable dropping them off there and that if they'll give me another destination I'll gladly take them elsewhere on my nickel. They agree and I go off line and take them. The rider asks me to wait outside so she can go in and get some cash to pay me. I tell her the agreement was no charge and once they're all out drive off. She still put a $15 tip on the original ride.

This post has nothing to do with a possible trafficking situation as described above. It does have to do with the fact that it was the decent thing to do, regardless of the fact I expected nothing in return. Compassion and concern for the well being for your pax should be #1 priority.

Would any of you done this differently?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Dig it 20 years!

Had a similar thing and did the same minus the brawl.

So can say with confidence, at up. Wut you done did.

Honor can't be explained.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Would any of you done this differently?


1. I would have kept the meter running.

2. Depending on the situation I might have either called the cops or jumped out and helped defend the loner. But then again, I enjoy fighting.

You did good, pax safety is important.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Folks are always bringing up awful situations and putting forth lovely solutions. Alas, life is not that neat.

I've seen it too many times. You try to be a good citizen, only to have the authorities refuse to act. Why, you have no proof, it's just your interpretation. It's your word against theirs. 

Or you're treated like you're the problem. There was no crime - you made it up. It's especially fun when the 911 operator starts playing Sherlock Holmes, as if YOU are the criminal.

Crime in progress? Armed robbery escaping? Sorry, we're busy, come in and file a report. Shots fired? Call back when it's quiet.

As much as I'm inclined to see the police as the good guys, a few such encounters will teach you to imitate Sgt. Schultz. I see nothing. I hear nothing. I know nothing.

Just what is "human trafficking?" Can you tell it from a lover's quarrel? When does it become your business?

If I walked into a precinct with an arrow in my head, I wouldn't be surprised if I was arrested for stealing the arrow from some poor Indian.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> 1. I would have kept the meter running.
> 
> 2. Depending on the situation I might have either called the cops or jumped out and helped defend the loner. But then again, I enjoy fighting.
> 
> You did good, pax safety is important.


hehe. thought about your number 2. But with a passenger T? And not knowing root cause.

But hear ya.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Mista T said:


> 2. Depending on the situation I might have either called the cops or jumped out and helped defend the loner. But then again, I enjoy fighting.


I actually did get out and try to reason with the guys that I had some lovely ladies that wanted to attend but they didn't feel safe doing so. Was told to [email protected]@@ off. And no it wasn't a dangerous situation I was putting myself into for reasons I won't go into


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Folks are always bringing up awful situations and putting forth lovely solutions. Alas, life is not that neat.
> 
> I've seen it too many times. You try to be a good citizen, only to have the authorities refuse to act. Why, you have no proof, it's just your interpretation. It's your word against theirs.
> 
> ...


Karen I am surprised. Listening to you talk about your expectations regarding the police is like ... listening to a driver talk about their expectations regarding Uber.

I didn't know you had it in you.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ubernonpro said:


> so as a retired police, assuming you drive for uber since you here, have you reported youre being human trafficked by uber everytime they send you a blank contract that coerces free labor?
> 
> threatening you with being fired if you cancel too much for refusing to work for free? i.e. duress
> 
> ...


Lmfao. Wannabe lawyer *****ing about his days in a clown car.

What crock of crap that was to read...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> or jumped out and helped defend the loner.


That sounds like a really bad idea. Call 911 and let someone with a badge sort it out.

Unless you want to end up as a victim as well.

Christine


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That sounds like a really bad idea. Call 911 and let someone with a badge sort it out.
> 
> Unless you want to end up as a victim as well.
> 
> Christine


It's really a case by case judgement call, every situation is unique. Is the person's life in danger? Remember when seconds count help is only minutes away.

What if you could help and you didn't and someone dies?

On the other hand what if you tried to help and you both end up getting killed?

It's a case by case, touchy situation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> What if you could help and you didn't and someone dies?
> 
> On the other hand what if you tried to help and you both end up getting killed?


I prefer to have a default response that I can change if I think it's appropriate.

Just walking into this situation, you have no idea what the risks are for you.

When I hear the urge to immediately intervene, it reminds me of my safety training in chemical plants. If you see a man down, DO NOT rush in, or you will be the second casualty.

Christine


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I had the Fed said to me if the person has access to phone, internet and free movement they are able to get help anytime they like. Unless of course they are complicit. Like wanting to stay in the country for whatever reason or really just working.

Back in OZ though it is all but legal in 1 state for people to offer those kind of services and regulated industry without having to rely on pimps ect. I just think people that held against their will and "trapped". Would not be going into Ubers or going alone anywhere or even be around anyone that isn't "involved."

Yes the police will be suspicious of the person reporting and will be the prime suspect or the "pimp." Especially if the person turns around because they are more scared of the people that they are working with then the police or you for that matter and in which case may even say that you are the pimp 

For a couple of dollars and min fare it not worth the whole trouble of trying to be a cereal box investigator.  Best advice is just focus on driving and earning that dollar and not get so interested in someone else life or business. Unless of course they expressly ask for help or assistant and told you to drive to the police station asap.

I had a friend said she was a hooker and she was been "made to work against her will." Anyways I called up the feds in which case they suspected me of been her pimp and wanted to interview me  long story short she just wanted some sympathy. Good thing for me Feds had better things to do and closed the case without it going further  The thing is people will backflip in a nano second on you when it comes to authority leaving you to hold the bag.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

ubernonpro said:


> yeah im not doing all that for $2, most id do is drop off at a public place she wanted to go unless she had cash to go farther
> 
> not putting my name or number on any government paperwork lableing me a snitch especially if its an actual organized crime possibility lmao foh
> 
> real human traffickers have more than 1 phone ya think?


people are under the impression that the gov't is here to help YOU they are NOT. You put your name on paperwork, that's the end of your privacy. Take the phone and send it to UBER. Leave it on so the guy/gal can see it going through the mail system.



Christinebitg said:


> I prefer to have a default response that I can change if I think it's appropriate.
> 
> Just walking into this situation, you have no idea what the risks are for you.
> 
> ...


It's the same training you get being a first aider


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> I had a situation where by I had a car load of college coeds and the destination was a private party at a house. We arrive and there are several college age guys brawling in the front yard and appeared to be several guys against one guy. The one guy flees into his pickup and locks the front door only to have a guy come in from the back door and proceed to beat on the other from behind. All this time we're watching from the safety of my car. I tell the pax I'm not comfortable dropping them off there and that if they'll give me another destination I'll gladly take them elsewhere on my nickel. They agree and I go off line and take them. The rider asks me to wait outside so she can go in and get some cash to pay me. I tell her the agreement was no charge and once they're all out drive off. She still put a $15 tip on the original ride.
> 
> This post has nothing to do with a possible trafficking situation as described above. It does have to do with the fact that it was the decent thing to do, regardless of the fact I expected nothing in return. Compassion and concern for the well being for your pax should be #1 priority.
> 
> Would any of you done this differently?


I would have advised my pax to leave, run away, or call the police. I would then tell the crowd to disperse. If the crowd failed to disperse and the guy's life was in danger or the crowd moved towards me, I'd have my friend Samuel Colt help me dissuade further violence.



Christinebitg said:


> I prefer to have a default response that I can change if I think it's appropriate.
> 
> Just walking into this situation, you have no idea what the risks are for you.
> 
> ...


That's true, but irrelevant if you don't care what the risks are for you.

I know with my actions I would most likely be fired from Uber, possibly injured or killed, or face imprisonment. I accept those risks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> That's true, but irrelevant if you don't care what the risks are for you.
> 
> I know with my actions I would most likely be fired from Uber, possibly


I don't mind the risk of be deactivated by Uber. What I mind is the risk of getting hurt or killed. That's a risk I am _not_ prepared to accept, even for someone who may be in real trouble.

I have no idea, and neither do you, of what they did to get themselves into that problem.

I'm going to tell you something that happened to me several decades ago. I rented a station wagon to help a woman move out from an abusive guy.

After a week, she moved back in with him. I wasted several hours, a lot of toting and lifting, and the money I spent to rent it and fuel it. I don't feel a need to do that again.

Christine


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't mind the risk of be deactivated by Uber. What I mind is the risk of getting hurt or killed. That's a risk I am _not_ prepared to accept, even for someone who may be in real trouble.
> 
> I have no idea, and neither do you, of what they did to get themselves into that problem.
> 
> ...


Good points. If you risk your life, your freedom, and your job for some scumbag who had it coming that sucks.

But, if you let a decent man in trouble die when you could have done something to stop it, you have to live with that for the rest of your life.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> But, if you let a decent man in trouble die when you could have done something to stop it, you have to live with that for the rest of your life.


And there's no way you will ever know that ahead of time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Good points. If you risk your life, your freedom, and your job for some scumbag who had it coming that sucks.
> 
> But, if you let a decent man in trouble die when you could have done something to stop it, you have to live with that for the rest of your life.


Exactly. There is no guarantee how it will turn out, and there is no guarantee that the person you are helping even deserves help, or will make life better for themselves as a result. All speculation.

I hope that if I am on the losing end of a robbery that some good samaritan helps me out. I hope that if I am stranded somewhere and need to push my car, in the middle of nowhere, that someone stops to help. I hope that if my kids are being attacked that someone sticks up for them at the right time. And.... even though I put myself at risk, I am often willing to be that someone that comes to the aid of another. Right or wrong. Dangerous? Absolutely. But no one said that life was easy or safe.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Exactly. There is no guarantee how it will turn out, and there is no guarantee that the person you are helping even deserves help, or will make life better for themselves as a result. All speculation.
> 
> I hope that if I am on the losing end of a robbery that some good samaritan helps me out. I hope that if I am stranded somewhere and need to push my car, in the middle of nowhere, that someone stops to help. I hope that if my kids are being attacked that someone sticks up for them at the right time. And.... even though I put myself at risk, I am often willing to be that someone that comes to the aid of another. Right or wrong. Dangerous? Absolutely. But no one said that life was easy or safe.


I often go out of my way to help strangers.

But I don't generally put myself at risk in doing it.

C


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> One of our Miami drivers had what really sounds like a human trafficking situation this weekend. Because they know I'm a retired police officer, they told me about their situation and asked for some advice -- which I provided privately.
> 
> Our driver was primarily concerned about the safety of the woman involved, and whether they had "done the right thing," which of course they did. But there is another aspect of the whole mess that they didn't really consider that led me to start this thread.
> 
> ...


Regarding point 2. There can be times we must take a personal risk to stop a bad behavior. I was threatened by a guy who did not like me stopping his abuse of a young lady. I thought he and his buddy were going to attack me but at the last minute I guess he decided it wasn't worth going to jail over.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I was threatened by a guy who did not like me stopping his abuse of a young lady. I thought he and his buddy were going to attack me but at the last minute I guess he decided it wasn't worth going to jail over.


That's an extremely difficult and delicate situation. The people who are really good at it find ways to stop what's going on and defuse the situation, without having a confrontation.

I am *not* that good. But I've seen it done. It's amazing when it's done well.

Christine


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

Human trafficking by what standards do we judge what is human trafficking and what is not. 

Should slaves be angry because they have to haul around other slaves? Should they try to save the other slaves that they are hauling around? Would they run out of gas?

I would be afraid of the pimp getting angry and then reporting me to Uber, as Uber and the pimp are basically in the business of human trafficking who would I trust in that situation? I am not being facetious. 

But I guess since technically I am being paid sometimes for some of the work that I do, some of these people being trafficked are actually not being paid, so it would be my moral duty regardless of backlash, to try to help them escape from their owners to be more lenient form of servitude that allows them more Leisure Time and possibly even minimum wage.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

JimKE said:


> One of our Miami drivers had what really sounds like a human trafficking situation this weekend. Because they know I'm a retired police officer, they told me about their situation and asked for some advice -- which I provided privately.
> 
> Our driver was primarily concerned about the safety of the woman involved, and whether they had "done the right thing," which of course they did. But there is another aspect of the whole mess that they didn't really consider that led me to start this thread.
> 
> ...


I wonder why fuber can't at least email us about stuff like this so we know what to do beforehand instead of throwing us under the bus?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> One of our Miami drivers had what really sounds like a human trafficking situation this weekend. Because they know I'm a retired police officer, they told me about their situation and asked for some advice -- which I provided privately.
> 
> Our driver was primarily concerned about the safety of the woman involved, and whether they had "done the right thing," which of course they did. But there is another aspect of the whole mess that they didn't really consider that led me to start this thread.
> 
> ...


Where can we read about what happened with him?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Why does the formatting on this thread look different?


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Wtf how would I know if there is a humman traffic ring in my car. If they're paying for it, it's not my problem. Maybe if they don't tip I'll turn them in.


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> One of our Miami drivers had what really sounds like a human trafficking situation this weekend. Because they know I'm a retired police officer, they told me about their situation and asked for some advice -- which I provided privately.
> 
> Our driver was primarily concerned about the safety of the woman involved, and whether they had "done the right thing," which of course they did. But there is another aspect of the whole mess that they didn't really consider that led me to start this thread.
> 
> ...


Mind your own business. "Human trafficking" is a new way to label and fight with our tax dollars the worlds oldest profession. These women voluntary get into and out of the business. Dont play captain save a hoe.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Faretoall said:


> Mind your own business. "Human trafficking" is a new way to label and fight with our tax dollars the worlds oldest profession. These women voluntary get into and out of the business. Dont play captain save a hoe.


True human trafficking is about slavery, which is detestable.

However, I've heard the term used so much lately that I know a lot of it is BS. That much of it is exactly what you've said -- people trying to use tax money in their misguided attempt to attack voluntary prostitution.

Christine


----------

